# Patsy's little ones are here



## Myakkagoater (Apr 10, 2010)

Working on the new goat lean to today and looked up and Patsy was on her side in the field next to the barn. That required a double take if you know what I mean. She had just had a little boy. I moved her and her new son to the kidding pen and a little over an hour later she had a little girl.

Patsy waiting on her next one to come.









after it was all over.









They are both eating well and the little boy sure is full of energy and stocky. The little girl is a lot longer and thinner.

Tom


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

SOOOOOO CUTE!!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Congrats on a healthy birth!


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

Aww, Are you keeping either of them? They are cuties! Did she pass the placenta ok?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Way too cute!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They look good now if only I had babies to play with


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Im jealous, I know I have a whole herd full of 'em coming but I just can't wait I've been waiting since Oct...Its wearing on me.... They are cute and sweet ain't they all though


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

OM GOSH!!!! Box em up and ship em to me!! They are SOOOOOO cute!! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah babies!!!!! :leap:  Congrats they are sooooo stinkin cute...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

great job! they're cuties!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

beautiful, beautiful babies!!!! Congratulations..


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww they are GORGEOUS!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Yep, they are soooooo cute.


----------



## Myakkagoater (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeap, Patsy passed the placenta just fine. The little girl had trouble last night. She was shaking and not eating. We brought her in and warmed her up. I drew some colostrum from mom and gave her 25cc's. In about 2 hours she was standing up in the laundry basket. I took her back to mom and she started nursing. So I think I will let mother nature handle it from here. This morning at feed time all was great.. Both of the little ones were up frolicing in the pen. 

TOM


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

beings the girl was born an hour later then she might be slower in the first couple days. Glad you warmed her up and fed her.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Patsy sure did fantastic with her cuties. Congrats to all! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## Myakkagoater (Apr 10, 2010)

An updated photo. Mom is eating oranges and babies love to nurse. LOL










Tom


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awww................. :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Patsy is very pretty! And babies cute as ever! Im happy for you and Patsy.


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

Sweet babies! :clap: Congratulations!!!


----------

